# HMS Royal Sovereign



## Wrinklie14 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a solid silver medal as follows:

On the front, the words HMS Royal Sovereign under a crown and lion.

On the reverse, this engraving: M.F. 1931 Orion Cup I.A. Jarvis

Any info most welcome. What was the Orion Cup, what does M.F. stand for? Who was I.A. Jarvis and what did he do? Does it have any value?

Thanks in advance

Wrinklie14


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have two volumns of navy list for 1930 and 1932 and i cant find a I A Jarvis amongst the officers 

in 1932 HMS ROYAL SOVERIEGN went for a refit


----------



## Wrinklie14 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for that DavidJM, I wonder if anyone has the navy list for 1931?


----------

